# 65 gallon of ocean&120 gallon of ocean



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey Bca

Last week I decided to sell off my shellies and convert it over to a SW reef tank

Tank Spec:
2 koralia
250 watt MH and 10000k PC soon to be changed

50 Pounds of LR
1.5 inch sand bed
13 inch Carpet anemone 
few cabbage coral 
and a coral I have no idea what it is

Livestock:
1 Blue Tang
1 bengaii cardinal
1 cinnamon clown I believe correct me if I m wrong
1 yellow watchman Goby
1 Tiger pistol shrimp
2 cleaner shrimp
3 turbo snail
3 snails *not sure of species but they were pricey for Just Snails*
3 Red Mexican Hermit Crabs

Future Plans 
Sump + in sump skimmer
Ai Phoenix aka Vega once it comes out ! 
add a bit more sand to maybe 2.5 inches

so here it goes

Day 1 Jan 17th 8pm

















































Thats it for now :bigsmile:

Any Suggestions are Welcomed!

Btw; *BIG THANKS* to Chris (Tangdaddy), Alan (ahhui),Chris (Effox), Anthony( Seahorse_fanatic) for answering my Questions and Helping me set up this tank !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Day 3 Jan 19


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Day 5 Jan 21 Added sand which made it really cloudy !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Day 7 Jan 23 nothing new, just some shots after water cleared up


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Day 10 Jan 26 Added yellow watchman Goby, 6 Snails, 3 Hermits








































anyone know what that branch is?








as well as these little bubble looking things ID please !
























ID on these too !


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Very nice start Tien


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Feb 5 - day 20

Added quite a few things
and I know I know guys, its getting crowded.
so this is only temporarily, until the new tank settles down and rock scape redesigned.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Thats it for now, time to rescape my new tank !


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I like it, u got a bit of everything.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Starting to look gorgeous, can't wait to see rescaped


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> Starting to look gorgeous, can't wait to see rescaped


rescape will be in the new tank, will update once the new tank settles !

cheers !


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

So you are jumping to the bright side BIG time


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

gklaw said:


> So you are jumping to the bright side BIG time


I dunno what your talkin about Gordon..


----------



## ahhui (May 21, 2010)

Glad to see things are doing good in your tank. Those small "bubble thing" in your photo are call Bullseye Mushroom (Rhodactis inchoata), but they are just little babies at this moment. Also, you might need to be careful with the carpet anemone with that many corals, as the anemone has the ability to move around or waving its tentacle and sting other corals. Btw nice work you did so far.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> I dunno what your talkin about Gordon..


"rescape will be in the *new tank*, will update once the new tank settles"

Another NEW TANK !

Your 65g has lots of room still  Create a vertical wall of rock and corals !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

ahhui said:


> Glad to see things are doing good in your tank. Those small "bubble thing" in your photo are call Bullseye Mushroom (Rhodactis inchoata), but they are just little babies at this moment. Also, you might need to be careful with the carpet anemone with that many corals, as the anemone has the ability to move around or waving its tentacle and sting other corals. Btw nice work you did so far.


Thanks Alan for Id-ing the bullseye mushroom, and yeah i m really nervous with that huge anemone. I swear it grew even bigger, i fed it once every 2 days and it just exploded! haha



gklaw said:


> "rescape will be in the *new tank*, will update once the new tank settles"
> 
> Another NEW TANK !
> 
> Your 65g has lots of room still  Create a vertical wall of rock and corals !


I really want to keep it this way, but dont you think it looks kind of packed?

I m having a hard time placing the liverocks, they keep wobbling and makes me really nervous about stacking it. would not be happy if i have 65 gallons of water flood..


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> I really want to keep it this way, but dont you think it looks kind of packed?
> I m having a hard time placing the liverocks, they keep wobbling and makes me really nervous about stacking it.


It does look a bit pack when everything sit on the floor. You can create an arch by making a PVC pipe subframe and tie the life rock to it with zip-ties.

To create a wall at the back, you could lean an egg-crate at an angle against the back, then lean/stack the rocks on the crate. You can also cut sections of the crate out so it is easier to hide behind the rock works and provide holes for the fish to hide in the back of the wall


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

gklaw said:


> It does look a bit pack when everything sit on the floor. You can create an arch by making a PVC pipe subframe and tie the life rock to it with zip-ties.
> 
> To create a wall at the back, you could lean an egg-crate at an angle against the back, then lean/stack the rocks on the crate. You can also cut sections of the crate out so it is easier to hide behind the rock works and provide holes for the fish to hide in the back of the wall


Thats soooooooo much work. 
I rather just let them all go in the new tank.

with the egg crate and pvc pipe, how do you even clean the back glass later on.. i m going to have to remove everything and put it all back again


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

See comments below :



BaoBeiZhu said:


> Thats soooooooo much work.
> I rather just let them all go in the new tank.
> 
> Welcome to bright side. Trust me, if you don't put in the hard work now, you will regret later
> ...


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

gklaw said:


> See comments below :


But..but..Gordon i love the Clean look.. I cant stand tanks with algae growing everywhere.. like the one walking down the stairs at an anonymous lfs


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm with Gordon. I almost never clean the back wall of my sw tanks. As long as there's no big tufts of hair algae or stuff like that.

I also now prefer to paint the back of my tanks dark blue or even black. My tangs keep the tank pretty algae free anyways.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> like the one walking down the stairs at an anonymous lfs


KE's reef tank downstair is actually very well done - may be a little bit too much rock for my taste, no room for fish to swim.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I'm with Gordon. I almost never clean the back wall of my sw tanks. As long as there's no big tufts of hair algae or stuff like that.
> 
> I also now prefer to paint the back of my tanks dark blue or even black. My tangs keep the tank pretty algae free anyways.


yes, mines painted black at the back which i personally think look nicer as well.

and Anthony, have you guys got the version 2.0 yet?!



gklaw said:


> KE's reef tank downstair is actually very well done - may be a little bit too much rock for my taste, no room for fish to swim.


really.. I like the pristine look like this :


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Feb 16th

Everything went from the 65 to the 120.
The 65 is now used as an anemone only tank.


















left 









middle









right









next thing i need to do is get myself some nicer blue lighting.


----------

